# It's just me or it goes better



## Horacio (Feb 15, 2002)

IT's 9 p.m. in France and I can connect to my favorite boards. Yesterday at 9 p.m. I also could connect. And it's fast!

Morrus, are the boards going really better or is it only I'm lucky?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 15, 2002)

I don't think its's just you. Hopefully they'll stay this way - but knowing my luck it'll all come tumbling down again soon enough!


----------



## A2Z (Feb 15, 2002)

I was just gonna say. What'd you do Morrus? Start kicking the server harder?


----------



## Horacio (Feb 16, 2002)

So it goes better... Cool!

But now, Morrus, can you tell us what have you done to the machine to have it working. Have you scared it to dead? Have you bribed it? Please, tell...


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 16, 2002)

I too find things WAY faster


----------



## Gish Makai (Feb 16, 2002)

LOL...you know what it might be...people are getting tired of not being able to get in so they stop coming as often as they used to. So they aren't slowing the board up as much.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 16, 2002)

Everything seems to be working a lot better.  My connection is better and it doesn't take a long time to post to the board.  (I have had problems during peak periods.)

Morrus, I don't know how you did it but thanks.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 16, 2002)

Morrus, please, tell us the secret!!!


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Yeah, I've noticed a lot less trouble during peak times recently. Though I still have noticed some trouble .


----------



## Someguy (Feb 18, 2002)

hmmm..I wonder what he did do...


maybe something dealing with a devil or a little pixie...


----------



## Horacio (Feb 18, 2002)

Morrus, please, we WANT to know...


----------

